# Infoüber Schaltkreis AZS 01



## fred1957 (28 März 2019)

Wer kann mir Auskunft geben, was das für ein Schaltkreis ist ?
Schaltkreis AZS 01  14 Pin


----------



## acid (28 März 2019)

Was? Könntest du deine Frage womöglich etwas verständlicher formulieren? 

Meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass AZS01 ein Safety-Zeitrelais von Schmersal ist.
Handbuch: https://www.schmersal.net/Bilddata/Si_baust/Pdf/azs2305/bedien/de/mrl_azs2305_de.pdf
Datenblatt: https://www.schmersal.net/datenblatt?lang=de&produkt=vsl733346ixjnw6g13f42496iul06m


----------



## fred1957 (28 März 2019)

acid schrieb:


> Was? Könntest du deine Frage womöglich etwas verständlicher formulieren?
> 
> Meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass AZS01 ein Safety-Zeitrelais von Schmersal ist.
> Handbuch: https://www.schmersal.net/Bilddata/Si_baust/Pdf/azs2305/bedien/de/mrl_azs2305_de.pdf
> Datenblatt: https://www.schmersal.net/datenblatt?lang=de&produkt=vsl733346ixjnw6g13f42496iul06m






Danke, aber Deine Kristallkugel ist defekt !
Es ist ein ganz normaler Schaltkreis mit 14 Pin                                                                                                      
Aufschrift: AZS 01 und noch die Nummer    FH2 011 0104


----------



## Gleichstromer (29 März 2019)

Keine Ahnung, was das für ein Teil ist, aber hier scheints welche zu geben:

https://www.bauteilversand.de/elect...lt/azs01?searchtype=prefix&order=rel&sort=asc


----------



## Senator42 (31 März 2019)

vielleicht ist die 2 ein Z, (FH2 011 0104)
FHZ 011 0104
-> TTL IC


----------



## Heinileini (31 März 2019)

Das klingt sehr plausibel, aber wer hat noch SiemensDatenBlätter aus dem letzten JahrTausend, wo man nachsehen könnte, was sich hinter FHZ 011 verbirgt?
Diese TypenBezeichnungen waren auch damals schon "unergiebig", weil die TTL-ICs bei den meisten Herstellern SN74... bzw. SN54... hiessen.
Ist das besagte IC defekt oder kann man noch durch daran-herum-messen zu Potte kommen? Ist es ausgelötet bzw. steckt es in einem SteckSockel?
Liegt GND an Pin 7 und +5V an Pin 14 (die meisten)? Oder GND an Pin 10 und +5V Pin 5 (z.B. einige Zähler)? 
​


----------



## Hoffy (31 März 2019)

Erstmal , das ist kein Schaltkreis sondern ein Halbleiter-bauelement 

Das Bild ist ein Operationsverstärker Abbild

https://www.mouser.de/ProductDetail/ON-Semiconductor/LM324SNG?qs=IvkZ4pJZlB32QoA4cBPu2Q==

oder das hier

https://components101.com/ics/74ls08-and-gate-ic-pinout-datasheet


----------



## Heinileini (31 März 2019)

Hoffy schrieb:


> Erstmal , das ist kein Schaltkreis sondern ein Halbleiter-bauelement


Ach sooo. Was verstehst Du unter einem Schaltkreis? 


> Das Bild ist ein Operationsverstärker


. . . oder auch nicht oder . . .​


> oder das hier


. . . oder vielleicht ein OptoKoppler oder ein in einem DIP-Gehäuse verstecktes ReedRelais (ich weiss, dann wären wahrscheinlich nicht alle 14 Beinchen "bestückt" und das Gehäuse wäre wahrscheinlich etwas "üppiger"), ein HallSensor oder ein PROM oder sonst irgendwas digitales oder analoges. Zumindest kein MäuseKlavier.
Na SN7408 (i.W.: UND)? Hilft uns das weiter? Ich fürchte nicht.


----------



## fred1957 (2 April 2019)

Danke nochmals !

Hier nochmal der Schaltkreis und habe angefangen die Leiterplatte nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Heinileini (2 April 2019)

Jaaa! Im 2. Bild steht es doch! Ein SN7400, Vierfach-NAND-Gatter mit je 2 Eingängen.
Mich verblüfft nur die viele AnalogTechnik drumherum. Das sieht ja aus wie eine elektorSchaltung aus der guten alten Zeit der TUNs und TUPs, der DUSs und DUGs!!!


----------



## PN/DP (3 April 2019)

Irgendwie macht für mich die Schaltung so keinen Sinn, z.B. die Anschaltung der beiden Relais und des T1. Fehler in der Schaltung/Zeichnung und/oder doch eine andere Innenschaltung des IC? Und was ist das für ein Teil "12v M 12v" mit 5 Anschlüssen?

Harald


----------



## fred1957 (3 April 2019)

Danke,
Der Schaltkreis ist nur Symbolisch eingefügt. Richtig ist der AZs01, den ich nicht kenne.
die 5 Anschlüsse sind die Spannungsversorgung (Trafo)Masse und 2x 12 V


----------



## fred1957 (3 April 2019)

Danke,
Der Schaltkreis ist nur Symbolisch eingefügt. Richtig ist der AZs01, den ich nicht kenne.
die 5 Anschlüsse sind die Spannungsversorgung (Trafo)Masse und 2x 12 V​


----------



## Heinileini (3 April 2019)

fred1957 schrieb:


> Der Schaltkreis ist nur Symbolisch eingefügt. Richtig ist der AZs01, den ich nicht kenne.


Nur "symbolisch"? Wer hat sich denn die Mühe gemacht und auch noch 7400 drangeschrieben?


fred1957 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Schaltkreis und habe angefangen die Leiterplatte nachzuvollziehen.


Gibt es denn überhaupt irgend einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem SchaltBild und Deiner Leiterplatte, ausser, dass sie hier zufällig im selben Beitrag desselben Thread auftauchen?


----------



## fred1957 (3 April 2019)

Hallo,
Also hier (damit keiner durcheinander kommt) noch einmal Leiterplatte und Schaltplan.
Müsste nun aber eindeutig sein.  (Was ist nun der AZS01)


----------



## Hoffy (3 April 2019)

Schön wär's wenn er ein  Photo davon macht und postet .


----------



## Gleichstromer (3 April 2019)

Das auf dem IC aufgedruckte Logo (EE) ist von der Firma Eichhoff Kondensatoren.

Die machen auch Powerline-Elektronik, die Platine sieht ja auch so aus, als hätte sie was mit höherer Spannung zu tun.

Vermutlich ein anwendungsspezifisches Sonder-IC.


----------



## Heinileini (3 April 2019)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein anwendungsspezifisches Sonder-IC.


Etwas ähnliches hatte ich anfangs auch vermutet, z.B. PROM oder FPLA oder . . . aber da hatte ich das SchaltBild noch nicht gesehen. Die Beschaltung spricht einfach nicht für ein digitales IC. Dürfte wohl ein analoges Sonder-IC sein. Die Beschaffung eines solchen ICs dürfte schwierig bis aussichtslos sein, aber immerhin klingt Deine Spur sehr plausibel.


----------



## fred1957 (3 April 2019)

Hallo,
Der Tip war nicht schlecht. 
Habe auch ein Angebot bekommen. 5 Stück AZS 01 für 50€ +Mst.
Wollte aber erst ein Datenblatt haben, damit ich nicht umsonst kaufe.
Leider keine Reaktion darauf.


----------

